# has and has not snow fall animation from NOAA



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Pretty cool animation to watch put out by NOAA on who has been getting snow and who wasn't so far this year.

http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nsa/js_a...,+05Z&nsteps=131&ts=24&w=802&h=532&hidden=yes


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Pretty cool. I saw it touch the top of IL border like 5 times and retract lol. 2 real plowings this year so far! Last year I hated snow by this time.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Cool, yet very depressing!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

same for us..



Pushin 2 Please;1443893 said:


> Cool, yet very depressing!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Look at all that snow I got this season!


----------

